# I cant do it



## smoke freak (Sep 23, 2007)

I love reading about all the fantastic food coming outta your cookers.
 but when I start to post about my own wonderful cooks it just feels like braggin and that just dont feel right to me.Ill never make the OTBS that way, huh. Any way this place is great and the info has raised my level of cooking tremendously. THANKS to all!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, you're among friends here... it's okay to brag a little!


----------



## smokewatcher (Sep 23, 2007)

Sharing, or bragging, is fun at times...but what counts is the knowledge and techniques you pick up here and share with your family and friends.


----------



## meowey (Sep 23, 2007)

Smoke Freak,

It's not so much bragging as looking for confirmation and affirmation of your level of expertise.  My first weeks here I did a lot of reading to develop procedures that would work for me and my equipment.  The first time I posted a smoke I was a bit apprehensive about how it would be received by the more experienced members.  As it turned out they were very supportive and offered advice that helped me in subsequent smokes that helped build confidence and expertise.

I say go for it!  I am personally looking forward to your progress.  The great thing is that most mistakes still taste good.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

 Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree..yeah what they said...no bragging about it. Just showing techniques and haveing a great time with this hobby.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

it's just sharing your smoking adventures.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Hiya Smoke Freak -

Don't think of it as bragging think of it as sharing. It's fun to see the products produced by you friends. Would you keep your new  truck locked in the garage or rifle  locked in the safe for fear that people would think your bragging? Nope you'd show your pride in your new toy and share it with yor friends! That's what we do here - just happens the new toy is edible!

Obviously some of us super addicts don't post every single smoke you'd get bored with us! It realy helps the experianced smokers see where your going if you need or don't need help and it helps the newbie to have something to strive for.  Hey if that nit wit can do it so can I! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you know we take pride in your successes? If you do good it means we did good putting out the information! AND that's what we are here for - caring and sharing! Everytime I see a newbie do good it's like watching my boy graduate from grammar school all over again! It's soooo exiciting!


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow ! I have a new truck?

Thanks for the support


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Can I borrow it?


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Swat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You know what I mean - brat kids! Sheesh!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it a 4X4? ...and that new rifle ... what ammo do I need? Wow!! Get to borrow a new truck and rifle....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks mom for letting us know...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm gonna swat you too Tim!


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 23, 2007)

Please show us your smokes ... it's not bragging at all , sharing info and the q-view is what it is all about.....uh hummmmmmmm   pics pics pics !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






pic of that new truck ?? before both Tim's borrow it


----------

